# 89 service manual(link)wiring diagram/electrical color code



## squbafreak15 (Feb 14, 2008)

alright i have a major problem i cant seem to figure out wuts causing it my car starts fine idels normal but nothing electrical works but the headlights which i have to flip up manualy. none of the gauges work and sometimes if i play with the throttle and rev it up i hear a click and everything starts to work. anybody know wut might cause this any thing would help at this point. i think its either a short somewhere or in the remote start(ive heard the **** up your car sometimes) i was able to find a service manual for my car year ill post the link to download it for an 89 the only problem with that manual is that there is no color code does anyone know it 

http://forums.********.com/zerothread?id=265431


----------



## squbafreak15 (Feb 14, 2008)

ok so this is wut ive found so far for wire colors anybody know if this is right idk if its from a reliable source just kindof stumbled on it






SX NISSAN 240 1989 2DR HATCHBACK


Security
Battery WHT/RED + (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Ignition BLK/WHT (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS

Starter01 BLK/YEL + (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
AllDoorTrigger RED/WHT (-) (-) AT COURT LIGHT OR VIO BEHIND INST CLUSTE
TrunkTrigger RED (-) (-) AT LIGHT IN TRUNK
HoodTrigger N/A
FactoryAlarmDisarm N/A

ParkingLights RED/BLU (+) AT LIGHT SWITCH OR BACK OF DIMMER
Remote Start
Battery WHT/RED + (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Ignition BLK/WHT (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Ignition02 BLK/YEL + (+) COLD START WIRE
Ignition03 +
Accessory01 BLU + (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Accessory02 +

Starter01 BLK/YEL + (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
AntiTheftSystem NONE
Tach GRN/BLK (-) (-) AT COIL

ParkingLights RED/BLU (+) AT LIGHT SWITCH OR BACK OF DIMMER
BrakeLights RED/GRN (+) AT BRAKE SWITCH 
Horn GRN/WHT (-) AT STEERING COLUMN
Doorlocks / Window
PowerUnLock ORG/BLU (-) (-) CAN'T FIND ORN/BLU ADD ACTUATOR
PowerLock ORG/BLK (-) (-) DRIVER'S KICK PANEL NEGATIVE TRIGGERConvenience
HeadLights GRN/YEL L AND GRN/BLU R AT STEERING COLUMN
LowSpeedWipers LT.GRN/RED(-) (-) AT STEERING COLUMN
TrunkRelease N/A 
HATCHBACK 

Mobile Audio / Video
Battery WHT/RED + (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Accessory01 BLU + (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Ground -
Illumination RED/BLU (+) RADIO HARNESS
Dimmer RED/YEL (+) RADIO HARNESS
PowerAntenna BLK/RED (+) RADIO HARNESS
FrontLeftSpeakerPos BLU/WHT
FrontLeftSpeakerNeg BLU/YEL
FrontRightSpeakerPos BRN
FrontRightSpeakerNeg BROWN/WHITE
RearLeftSpeakerPos RED
RearLeftSpeakerNeg GRN
RearRightSpeakerPos BLU
RearRightSpeakerNeg PNK
Amp NOT LIKELY


----------



## squbafreak15 (Feb 14, 2008)

squbafreak15 said:


> http://forums.********.com/zerothread?id=265431


where the stars are put nico
club


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

looked over all fuses? maybe a ground is loose and gets something when you rev it? or the same for power, but you would be blowing fuses if you had an exposed power wire.


----------



## squbafreak15 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not blowing any fuses and it doesn't flick on as easily as before


----------

